# Trivia 8/27



## luckytrim (Aug 27, 2018)

trivia 9/27
DID YOU KNOW...
In the United States, approximately 7% of households are  millionaires.

1. Boy Scouts have different stages of Cub Scouts. What does  the younger
Girl Scouts program have?
2. There are three "Headquarters" of the European Union,  located in three
different cities ; name two of those cities...
3. Which American president signed the NAFTA following  approval by Congress?
4. What 'E' word was the very descriptive name of a town in  Indiana in a
1990's TV series?
5. Swimmer Michael Phelps took home eight individual gold  medals from the
2008 Olympic Games. Whose record did he break as winner of  individual gold
at a single Olympics?
6. Which New Jersey summer anthem was famously recorded by  Philadelphia
icon, Al Alberts?
( Hint; six words in the Title...)
7. What is the modern name for the country that was called  Abyssinia ?
8. Which way is George Washington's head facing on U.S.  quarters?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The "TUPAC Curse" is believed to be involved in the deaths of  John Candy, 
Sam
Kinison, Chris Farley and John Belushi .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Brownies and Daisies
2. Brussels, Strasbourg, Luxembourg
3. Bill Clinton
4. 'Eerie'
5. Mark Spitz
6. "On the Way to Cape May"
7.  Ethiopia
8. Left

CRAP !! !!
It's the "ATUK Curse " !
"ATUK" was a movie script about an overweight Eskimo who  dreamed of going to
New York City. The curse of ATUK struck all four of the  leading men who had
contact with the script. The first person considered for the  role was comedy
actor John Belushi. While preparing for the role he was found  dead from an
overdose of cocaine and heroin. The next man considered for  the part was
comedian Sam Kinison who died in a terrible car crash after he  received the
script to read. Next came actor John Candy, who died of a  heart attack while
he had the script in his hands. Rumors were starting about the  curse of
ATUK. This did not deter actor Chris Farley who received the  script to study
and died shortly afterward from an overdose of morphine and  cocaine. Chris
Farley had also shared the script with his friend Phil Hartman  who then died
in a murder-suicide committed by his wife. The script was  locked in an
unknown Hollywood vault and no plans are in place to ever  produce it.


----------

